
Ask HN: What annoys you about law firms? - ruairidhwm
As a former lawyer and now a coder, I&#x27;m interested to see an outside perspective of what law firms are doing wrong.<p>Surely there are many things that we, as coders, could implement to make legal services better.
======
Kepler-431c
Are you in the SF Bay Area? Interested in meeting up for a coffee to discuss
(many startups in this area).

~~~
ruairidhwm
Hey Kepler, afraid not. Could always do a Skype though!

